# Prairie Dogs



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Not interested in getting any but supposing i was, are they covered by DWA and are there any breeders of this species? What sort of price would i be looking at?


----------



## Martin B (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, I've been looking at getting some for a while.
I am hoping to be getting a pair from a wildlife park for £230. 
That is reasonably cheap, I have seen them going for £200 each, but I would say £300 is around average. Good luck!


----------



## mattm (Jul 18, 2008)

A wildlife park selling to a private keeper? How rare!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> Not interested in getting any but supposing i was, are they covered by DWA and are there any breeders of this species? What sort of price would i be looking at?


Hi,
Prairie dogs are not covered by DWA,and yes there are breeders of this species. Look on the classifieds section i have seen some advertised recently.

John


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Martin B said:


> Hi, I've been looking at getting some for a while.
> I am hoping to be getting a pair from a wildlife park for £230.
> That is reasonably cheap, I have seen them going for £200 each, but I would say £300 is around average. Good luck!


tbh mate you'd be better off getting them off a private breeder as they will be alot more friendlier due to most game park/wildlife park bred being kept almost wild in the grounds of the wildlife park and so when they go into a more captive enviroment they can stress out more.
a good breeder of praire dogs is matt lusty hes a member on this forum and im sure he has a waiting list which is a good thing : victory:
stu


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

i got one a few wks ago from a guy on here,i paid 130,for him,and hes great.lovely natured annimals.


----------



## Martin B (Oct 11, 2007)

Have contacted someone else on here about PD's they had some listed a few weeks back. It's not definate from the wildlife park but they said they can get me some in 3-5 weeks.
I have tried to contact Matt but have been unsuccessful via pm and email.

Thanks for advice, appreciated.

Martin


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

unfortunatly other people seem to be having problems getting through to matt aswel hope everythings alright and he starts to post again soon 
stu


----------

